# Sticky Buns



## walle (Feb 17, 2011)

Whipped up some sticky buns tonight for an office thing tomorrow.

I just use a basic bread dough with some cinnamon and vanilla added.
The "sticky" is just brown sugar and pancake syrup - pecans optional.



I use a rolling pen to roll out the dough - guessing 10 to 12" wide, slather with butter, sprinkle with cinnamon sugar, roll, and cut.

The ROLL!




Hardest part is figuring how many to a pan. I just start slicing 1.5 to 2" thick, and make sure it's an even number. Helps if you go down the side, then across the end to keep everything even.







Then when you've baked them according to your dough recipe - turn them over on foil. I like using the foil pans because you can just lift them back in and toss.

Two baked... one in the oven... it's getting late so here goes!



And most of the final take!



Thanks for checking out my sticky bun post.

Tracey

/ message  sig


----------



## bassman (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow, that's a load of rolls, Tracey!  I could go through a pan of those in a hurry.


----------



## shooter1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Man those look great! Those would go real good with a cup of coffee right now.


----------



## flareside92 (Feb 17, 2011)

they look delicious.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 17, 2011)

I wish we had those at the office this morning.


----------



## chefrob (Feb 17, 2011)

..........and i'm here gnawing on a damn bagel with my coffee, looks great tracey!


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 17, 2011)

My congrats on some great looking buns, even if I am on a diet, they look outstanding. It's all good my friend.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 17, 2011)

Tracey---That looks AWESOME---One of this Bear's weaknesses !!!!!

Bear


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Feb 17, 2011)

WOW!!!!! i am drinking a cup of coffee right now... i could go for an entire tray of those! they look great... thanks for sharing!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 17, 2011)

OMG Tracey, Those look incredible, and my wifes favorite! Wish I would have seen this post before Valentines Day!


----------



## les3176 (Feb 17, 2011)

Those look amazing!!!! Nice job!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 17, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> OMG Tracey, Those look incredible, and my wifes favorite! Wish I would have seen this post before Valentines Day!


Hey Al---You've been married long enough to have 2 Valentines Days.

One Judy knew about, and one she doesn't suspect???  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## jakerz66 (Feb 17, 2011)

My wife makes pretty good sticky bums but those look like they would give hers a run for the money...


----------



## walle (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey thanks, guys!  Appreciate all the comments.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow those are incredible. Mrs Scar made some over the weekend and I had to go grab one to keep from slobering all over my keyboard

I have eaten at least one every day this week but you have at least a 30 day supply


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 17, 2011)

man O man them look tasty.. great job


----------



## chef willie (Feb 18, 2011)

look great....I've never done them with maple syrup, will have to try that. Usually just use a pound of butter or so and the sugar....yours look less calorie laden


----------



## flbobecu (Feb 18, 2011)

Never made anything like this, nor have I really ever made dough. 

Mind sharing the recipe/directions/instructions so I can attempt this one day? If not, that's ok. They look awesome!!


----------



## shooterrick (Feb 18, 2011)

Those look great!  When Mrs shooter makes her cinnimon rolls I get all warm and fuzzy feelin.  Same feelin now!  LOL


----------



## walle (Feb 23, 2011)

FLbobecu said:


> Never made anything like this, nor have I really ever made dough.
> 
> Mind sharing the recipe/directions/instructions so I can attempt this one day? If not, that's ok. They look awesome!!


FL, I pretty much shared the process above - only thing missing was the dough recipe which is just a basic white bread recipe I got from my mom which litterally reads:

2 C water

2 T sugar

1 T salt

1 T oil

Enough flour to make good dough...!

I started using instant yeast, so I will add 2 t. instant yeast to approx 3 C Flour in a bowl.  Mix that first, do your water, sugar thing above using tap water as hot as you can get it.  Pour into your yeast flour and start mixing with a spoon.  Once it gets to hard to mix with a spoon, slowly start adding flour (I do it a hand full at a time), until you have dough that won't stick to your hands.  I'm guessing about 4 to 6 cups total. 

Check out a basic bread recipe, then just roll it out, add our stuff, roll up, slice, and bake.  Cinnamon rolls are about as easy as it gets baking.

Good luck!


----------



## flbobecu (Feb 23, 2011)

WALLE said:


> FL, I pretty much shared the process above - only thing missing was the dough recipe which is just a basic white bread recipe I got from my mom which litterally reads:
> 
> 2 C water
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 16, 2011)

These look so good, I had to give them a bump 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Great job Tracey

Thanks for sharing your recipe


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 16, 2011)

Those look lovely,now Trish wants me to do some,so....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  it's baking time here at the oldschool
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





,Need to start on my Pumpkin Rolls,a Family favorite. I use the best Vanilla I can find (Madagascan) and the flavor is great.

Thanks for reminding me,Stan.

And have a great Holiday...


----------



## roller (Nov 16, 2011)

Thats what I`m talking about...COFFEE time for sure... on my list  !


----------

